# **** season?



## Uglystix (Mar 3, 2006)

Does the season open at 12:01am or sunrise of Nov. 10th?


----------



## TRAPPERBECK (Mar 23, 2010)

I always took it came in at 12:01 am ! But don't go out hog wild on any FURBEARER until they are fully PRIME ! You can tell when a **** pelt is prime , after you skin it the leather will be a whitest color & not blue or a dark color !


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## walkerdogman85 (Oct 22, 2011)

Season begins at 1200 am


----------



## Uglystix (Mar 3, 2006)

Ok, that's what I thought. Thanks for the tip on the prime fur.. When does that usually happen? I'm assuming its from cold weather?


----------



## TRAPPERBECK (Mar 23, 2010)

Yes cold weather does prime the FUR . Hope you belong to the Ohio State Trappers Assoc. you can get some good tips & a lot of good members will help you on anything you need help on , skinning , fleshing & stretching !


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Uglystix (Mar 3, 2006)

I think I tired a few times to become a member of the OSTA forums but was unable to for some reason. As far as becoming a paying OSTA member.. where can I find that info? Not sure how soon I could do that being tight on cash...


----------



## foundationfisher (May 12, 2008)

from what i've read on trapperman.com, some folks are still getting a few blue **** along with some good ones. with this cold snap, another week should do it.


----------



## TRAPPERBECK (Mar 23, 2010)

The business office FUR OSTA is Clyde ,Oh 43410 phone # ( 330 ) 465-8762 Email: [email protected] Regular member cost is 25.00 a year . That's like the price of a couple **** & a grinner . The last discussion on this talk was bout some blue **** , yea some are prime & few are not so it won't be long till all are prime with this colder weather . Believe me it pays to wait till the FUR is prime !


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Java line (Mar 14, 2012)

Late litter sows and a few of the smaller kittens is about all that is blue know and there not bad


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Uglystix (Mar 3, 2006)

Thanks for the info TrapperBeck. I will be looking into it. I'm fairly new to trapping and love it. I got permission from 2 new places today!!! Other than that I am stuck with public lands, which is fine by me except that last year I had a guy pulling my traps


----------



## TRAPPERBECK (Mar 23, 2010)

Your welcome ( Uglystick) ! And I know where your coming from bout others pulling your traps ! I have had them check my traps before & take my FUR ! That's also good that you got permission to trap on some others land what ever you do Always Thank the owners , even a Chirstmas card is nice


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## T-180 (Oct 18, 2005)

Java line nailed it ; late litter females and some kits are usually the blues. 
Fur primes due to length of daylight, not temps. A few years ago it was in the 60's well into November and the pelts were beautiful. I had a huge fur buyer explain it to me once, then followed it up with a professor in wildlife biology who confitmed it. I turn all the little **** loose unless the farmers ask otherwise just because they don't bring hardly anything, especially if there are any flaws.


----------



## Uglystix (Mar 3, 2006)

Well the first week of season is gone... I haven't set for **** yet fearing they might not be prime yet, but have been trapping muskrat. I got 5 rats so far. Did I mention Im a new trapper  All my rats were in homemade colony traps. I had four 110's out and a float with two 1 1/2 dukes on it but no takers. I will be setting for **** next week. How are you guys doing so far?


----------



## T-180 (Oct 18, 2005)

Don't fear them not being prime, they look good where I'm at. We'll really start later this week.


----------

